
Show HN: Pi-Hole scripts that block until a student does 5 khan academy problems - Iwillgetby
https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/ghezq9/free_pihole_50_scripts_to_periodically_block_a/
======
Iwillgetby
Previous post in case the reddit modes nuke the new one.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/fg5fht/how_to_encou...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/fg5fht/how_to_encourage_your_children_to_use_the/)

